# transfer zwischen 2 USB Platten zu langsam

## Erdie

Hi, 

ich habe mir eine neue USB Platte gekauft und sortieren gerade meine Daten. Dazu muß ich größere Datenmengen hin und herschaufeln.

Mir fällt auf, dass der Transfer zwischen 2 Platten, von der die langsamere eine Transferrate von ca 25 MB/s hat, im Schnitt so ca 5 MB/s beträgt. Die beiden cores meines C2D Notebook liegen überwiegend bei 100% am Anschlag.

Ist das normal? Blockieren sich beider Platten irgendwie wenn sie gleichzeitig betrieben werden? Oder ist das einfach ein Schwachpunkt der USB 2.0 Spezifikationen?

Kann man da was tunen?

Danke und Grüße

Erdie

----------

## py-ro

Hi Erdie,

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist das normal? Blockieren sich beider Platten irgendwie wenn sie gleichzeitig betrieben werden? Oder ist das einfach ein Schwachpunkt der USB 2.0 Spezifikationen?
> 
> Kann man da was tunen?
> ...

 

jup, jup und jup.

Man kann andere Ports probieren und hoffen, dass Sie dann nicht am selben Bus hängen.

Bye

Py

----------

## Erdie

So langsam nervts, erst geht die Transferrate bis auf 1,x MB/s runter, der ganze Speicher läuft voll und zu guter letzt hat sich der Rechner nach 1,5 Tagen Kopiererei abgeschaltet. Upgrade von Kernel 2.6.31 auf 2.6.34 hat nichts verbessert. Irgendwie ist da was faul.

-Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Vielleicht kann mir ja doch noch jemand helfen. Ich habe hier eine 1,5 Terabyte USB Platte. Mir nur 1 partition drauf. Beim Kopieren habe von 3 anderen 500 GB Platten geht das mit 30 MB/s los, wird immer langsamer und endet irgendwann dann bei 10kB/s, dannach, nach ein paar Stunden etwa, stürzt der Rechner komplett ab bzw, schaltet ab. Ich habe das Teil jetzt ca. 2 jahr und alles lief stabil die ganze Zeit.

Kann es evtl sein, dass ext2 mit eine so großen Platte überfordert ist? Muß ich kleiner partitionieren?

Oder ist die Platte evtl. kaputt? jetzt nachdem der Rechner nochmal komplett am Ende war, wollte ich kleiner partionieren und das Formatieren einer 500 GB Partition scheint Stunden zu dauern. Das stimmt was nicht .. :/

EDIT: Es scheint so zu sein, dass die Platte immer wärmer und dadurch langsamer wird. Ein Vergleichstest mit anderen 500 GB Platten hat ergeben, dass sich dort die Transferrate auf ca 20 MB/s einpendelt - auch wenn schon 10 GB oder mehr übertragen worden sind. Fazit: Die Platte scheint defekt zu sein. Ich werde sie zurückschicken müssen  :Sad: 

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem und es scheint an Kernel bzw. Linux zu liegen. Wenn ich bei mir wenn dann

mit "dmesg" mal nachschaue bekomme ich immer etwas in der richtung:

reset usb bus bla bla bla ...

und das immer so weiter. Zwischen durch schreib er dann mal wieder auf die Usbplatte danach resettet er wieder.

Wobei lesen/zurückkopieren von der Usbplatte geht ohne probleme. Google spuck da auch unmengen zu aus ist

aber wie oben beschrieben ein Linuxproblem mit usb ports. Was hilft ist über Nacht den Rechner vom Netz zu 

nehme und vor dem einstecken ein paar mal den Resetknopf zu drücken, dann läuft die Usbplatte auch eine Zeit

wider mit ordenlicher Geschwindigkeit. Ich habe aufgegeben nach einer lösung zu suchen bzw. keine gefunden.

Jetzt weiss ich auch wider warum ich usb nicht mag  :Wink: 

MfG

----------

## py-ro

Ich wette auf einen USB-Hub im Setup. Irgendwas ist da Broken.

Py

----------

## Erdie

Naja, ich habe 3 500GB Platten, mit denen ich kopieren kann wir ein Weltmeister und sie bleiben immer auf ca. 20MB/s. Nur die 1,5TB Platte geht auf ca. 10kB/s (ACHTUNG KILOBYTE!!) runter, und zwar nachdem der RAM cache vollgelaufen ist. Da der Rechner 4Gb hat, dauert das immer so ein paar Minuten. Das saubere unmounten der Platte dauert dann ca 30 min bis 1 h. Ich vermute nicht, dass es der Controller ist sondern eher die Platte.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich vermute nicht, dass es der Controller ist sondern eher die Platte.

 

Oder die elektronik des usb-Festplatten gehäuse hat nen schlag

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ist das zufällig eine Seagate ?

----------

## Treborius

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Naja, ich habe 3 500GB Platten, mit denen ich kopieren kann wir ein Weltmeister und sie bleiben immer auf ca. 20MB/s. Nur die 1,5TB Platte geht auf ca. 10kB/s (ACHTUNG KILOBYTE!!) runter, und zwar nachdem der RAM cache vollgelaufen ist. Da der Rechner 4Gb hat, dauert das immer so ein paar Minuten. Das saubere unmounten der Platte dauert dann ca 30 min bis 1 h. Ich vermute nicht, dass es der Controller ist sondern eher die Platte.

 

hört sich für mich so an, als würde langsam der write-cache voll(über)laufen ...

kann ein fehler im kernel sein, aber imho kann man den write-cache auch abschalten

```

hdparm -W 0 /dev/sd{a,b,c}X

```

mal probiert?

----------

## Erdie

Es ist ein Western Digital. Bisher habe ich mit WD immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Eine meiner 500er Platten ist auch eine WD und sie läut tadelos schon seit Jahren.

-Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Ende gut, alles gut. Für alle, die es interessiert: Es war die Platte. Ich habe jetzt eine neue (Amazon = Spitzenservice) und sie funktioniert einwandfrei  :Smile: 

Grüße

Erdie

----------

